# CLIA waived test-"QW" modifier



## dawn1170 (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if this modifier should be appended to all payers or just the goverment payers. I can not find any information that states this modifier must be used on all payers. 

Thanks, 
Dawn


----------



## bhaskins1 (May 2, 2008)

I'm in a pediatrics office and we append it to all... we don't have anyone denying it and we are contracted with several "major" insurances.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dawn1170 (May 2, 2008)

yes, it does help, 

Thanks for the input.


----------

